# ADBA Point Show (BUSHNELL, FL)



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Man that looks like fun!!! I wish we had something like that up here in the North Counrty. I have only one other person that does any type of weight pulling with their dog. It is so sad


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We have plans at this time to attend that show. Time will tell but as of right now we are going!!


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

Andy I hope to see you down here...


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

Also what is the Poker Pull?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Not sure but IM in!!!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Awesome!

Andy & YJS, I hope to see ya there!


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

If it has something to do with pound for pound I give up and donate to the cause because there ain't no way I am going to win that if Andy shows up!!!


----------

